# ooVoo video chat



## Gparker (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone happen to have an ooVoo. If you don't know what it is, it's a video-chat service similar to skype. Except it is especially made for video. Although, you can do audio only a well. But I think it would be a great idea for cubers with webcams could go in a video chat and just talk, just my opinion. So if you have an ooVoo, please post it below. Thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

Gparker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone happen to have an ooVoo. If you don't know what it is, it's a video-chat service similar to skype. Except it is especially made for video. Although, you can do audio only a well. But I think it would be a great idea for cubers with webcams could go in a video chat and just talk, just my opinion. So if you have an ooVoo, please post it below. Thanks


There are quite a few Skype cubers - my guess is you won't find many ooVoo users.

There are a few Skype group chats that have been around for a bit. Find one.


----------



## Meep (Aug 25, 2010)

I have an ooVoo but almost never use it. It has like, an ad on every window. =P I prefer Skype much more.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 25, 2010)

Meep said:


> I have an ooVoo but almost never use it. It has like, an ad on every window. =P I prefer Skype much more.



yea but ooVoo can have i think three at a time, or even more at a time. WITH VIDEO.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > I have an ooVoo but almost never use it. It has like, an ad on every window. =P I prefer Skype much more.
> ...


so can skype, if you're in Beta.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 25, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...



which is my point.


----------



## Gparker (Aug 25, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > I have an ooVoo but almost never use it. It has like, an ad on every window. =P I prefer Skype much more.
> ...



6 at a time actually. I think skype can do like 4? No clue.


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 25, 2010)

ooVoo can only have more than 2 at a time for the first 30 days you sign up. You can still be in a chat with more that 2 people if someone who has paid for ooVoo or is still in the trial period invites you to a group chat though. There was a huge ooVoo phase in my high school where everyone used it, but once peoples' trial period ended, people stopped using it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...


how is that your point?
If you get the most recent version, you can do the thing you want.

That's nearly equivalent to saying "hey guys. I can't play Portal on Windows 98.  WINDOWS SUCKS"


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 25, 2010)

mebeam.com

no account needed... kthx


----------

